# Airbag suspention



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Does anyone know where to find some for the B14 chassy?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

i believe they need to be custom made


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Where do you get kits for custom making them?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i think blowjax is the only company that makes that stuff for sentra's.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

99.se.ltd said:


> *i think blowjax is the only company that makes that stuff for sentra's. *



Hey man how come you aint ever on AIM anymore?


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

contact brislands.com. i have done my research and am going to do this to my sentra after i graduate in may. 

here is what i have come up with.

1. nobody makes a kit for the sentra (some say they do but you have to custom make it???)

2. it costs anywhere from $2500 on up depending on who you know.

3. get the mac-air struts, they are the best and bulletproof to boot.

4. do not, i repeat, DO NOT GO THROUGH A COMPANY BY THE NAME OF AIM. they have great prices but you would be lucky to get what you orderd in the mail.

brislands gave me a great price on a complete kit. they can explain what is needed to do the custom work. if you do not want to do it yourself you will have to find a shop that will do it for you. brislands number is (250)544-1403. they are good guys.

if you have any questions feel free to pm me.
laterz
chad


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Ummm...
Sorry buddy but, if you can't even spell SUSPENSION, I dont think you can afford it 
college is good


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *Ummm...
> Sorry buddy but, if you can't even spell SUSPENSION, I dont think you can afford it
> college is good *



Hey buddy Blow me! First off I will be going to college, but not like a world class spelling bee champ like you. I will be going into college for auto mechanics and autobody and fender courses. I might also be sent to school for under cover security for shoping stores.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *I might also be sent to school for under cover security for shoping stores. *


 Just don't become a prick like some LP Officers I know.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Just don't become a prick like some LP Officers I know. *


Naw. I work for Target right now and they might be putting me in as an undercover. I want to tackle people so bad. LOL


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *Naw. I work for Target right now and they might be putting me in as an undercover. I want to tackle people so bad. LOL *


 LMAO! I've seen LP at JC Penney get real rough with shoplifters...btw...I believe starting pay over there is around $10/hr...not sure though


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*SIMMER DOWN GUYS!!!!!!*

LUV YA both..... But Come on..... Really, What kinda psssing match is this?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: SIMMER DOWN GUYS!!!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *LUV YA both..... But Come on..... Really, What kinda psssing match is this? *



Haha whats up Mike. You dont like the fact that I might be tackling people and arresting them in the roughest way possible?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I am glad you finaly found a job.*

And i hope the college stuff goes really well. I want to do that so bad, But with work and my kids and bills...... Damn, Mabey once you have grad, we will have to do our own little thing......$$$$$$


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: I am glad you finaly found a job.*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *And i hope the college stuff goes really well. I want to do that so bad, But with work and my kids and bills...... Damn, Mabey once you have grad, we will have to do our own little thing......$$$$$$ *



Hell yeah. I am down to doing mass shit with ya. My roomate lost his job and cant afford rent anymore, so I have to move back home. Well I get free rent for paying my parents back and they are willing to pay for my college for what ever I want to go for. Well as long as I stay in College they will give me free rent. So I will have extra money for the car, have it complete from college education, and have the Isuzu with the Grand National 3.8 Turbo motor. I am thinking about some differant stuff for the Sentra, more low key, but some stuff to make me happy till its paid off. I desided a few things and I am gonna keep it a 1.6. I am gonna save untill I can pay in CASH for a 93 300ZX TT. I have always wanted one, and I will not do payments again. Maybe still do the NX idea I had also.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I feal ya!*

Good Luck....


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's my car w/ bags on 19's.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Nice. How much did you pay for the kit, where did you get it, and how is the ride?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I knew Overlooked had to see this thread. I've seen his car in person, and the setup is really nice. It's also the only bagged 200sx that I've seen. I think he's going to have some competition at the next Moroso event though.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

That doesnt answer my question on his Airbag set up.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

You could probably search some of his other posts. It's quite simple to do, and I'm sure you'll find all the info you need.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

If I wanted to sit and search, I wouldnt have posted this topic. All I want is info from what everyone knows.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

So you're too lay to search? You're not going to get much input, because honestly he's the only person that I know of with bags. But good luck


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Well I DID do a search on the above subject and other that Overlooked saying something about getting kits for about $3000, I got nothing about make, or location to get them from. I found this (just click on air suspension and look for your year Nissan), but what dante81_98 said don't get them. 

dante- What did Brislands quote your for your airstruts?

-verno


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah I checked them out also and the kit I found was $1500 for the airstruts. Now I am curious as to how they ride.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

brislands quoted me like $1800 i think, that was shipped to my door. they also send the instructions on making the custom mounts you will need.

as for the ride, i am not so sure about. i have never ridden in a nissan with cans. i have ridden in a mazda though. so long as you dont expect a ride like a caddy you are ok. the ride is not to rough and not to soft either, but they are sure fun to play with let me tell you.

laterz
chad


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

DONT GET ANYTHING BUT MAC AIR STRUTS IF YOU DO!! i am not sure what overlooked has but from my experience and my buddies any of the other brands are more likely to bend and not ride as well. i have ridden on both types and the macair are better quality. they cost more but worth it since it is your suspension.

laterz
chad


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

dante81_98 said:


> *DONT GET ANYTHING BUT MAC AIR STRUTS IF YOU DO!! i am not sure what overlooked has but from my experience and my buddies any of the other brands are more likely to bend and not ride as well. i have ridden on both types and the macair are better quality. they cost more but worth it since it is your suspension.
> 
> laterz
> chad *


Do you by any change have a picture of the macstruts?

-verno


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah I am really thinking about the Airbag/strut set up. I want the best ride I can get out of them as possible, but yes I want the fun out of it.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

I only need the airstruts, as everything else is comming from Air Ride Technologies.

-verno


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's the low down on Air BAgs for a 200sx.

First Air Struts don't go low. A set of Ground Control will put you lower. 
Second you need to custom make the brackets for the front to use an air cyclinder (goes lower and faster)
Finally you have to have somebody that knows what they are doing to make these brackets because of the MacPherson front end.

Brisland has the stuff but everytime that I talked to them they can never explain how there cylinders turn to act like a MacPherson strut.

Good Luck if anyone is thinking of buying a set. I sold mine for a motorcycle so next Moroso will be all race set up. I will try to impress.

TIM


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

I notice that a lot of the shops have "fixed" struts, so that the bag actually "twists........not good. 


-verno


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes that is the way a air strut tries to imatate a MAc Pherson strut


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

dante81_98 said:


> *DONT GET ANYTHING BUT MAC AIR STRUTS IF YOU DO!! i am not sure what overlooked has but from my experience and my buddies any of the other brands are more likely to bend and not ride as well. i have ridden on both types and the macair are better quality. they cost more but worth it since it is your suspension.
> 
> laterz
> chad *


Dante- Check this out! This setup would be a lot better than air cylinders. Caddy ride. Bolt in. 

-verno


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah but how much suspention travel do you get out of them? I would like to get as low as I can possible and maybe if I toss on my 14's I would like to lay frame.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

*CHASSIS TECH = AIM*

yes you are correct that you do get a better ride with those types of bags and it would be nice if another more requtable company made them but i just will NOT trust chassis tech(=AIM). not to mention that they are not as fast as cans, nor can you go as low with them. 

in my opinion cans are still the better way to go.

laterz
chad


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

dante- Not that I don't believe you or anything, but what happened with chassis tech that made you firmly oppose any products from them? bad customer service? Recomendations from friends? Im just curious. 

-verno


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

But remember air struts don't go low. And AIM, Chasis Tech, Ricky Racer are all the same


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

BAgs are the ultimate in modification for a ride but all this seems like a whole lot of trouble--for a whole lot of money....

If im going to spend over a grand than I dont want to have to worry about anything,,,,


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

That's the price you have to pay to stand out!!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *That's the price you have to pay to stand out!!!!! *


Yeah I know but If its gonnna cost that much it better ride good and not fall apart on me.....uknow


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Yeah I know but If its gonnna cost that much it better ride good and not fall apart on me.....uknow *



Well any suspesion you get can fall apart on ya. The thing I have learned about aigbags or anything liek that is not to do them fast like Hydrolics. Because they will tear apart all the wleds on a car with out a solid frame.


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey I have a body kit and a set of bolt-on air bags for sale.Give me your e-mail address and I'll send you some pics.I'm parting out my car because a tree fell on it


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

WTF, talk about a year ago bro.


----------

